# Pregnant rats from petsmart?



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Was wondering if anyone has heard of it happening because I'm a little paranoid that Cappuccino might be pregnant, her belly has been getting bigger lately and is more distended where as the other girls' bellies are a little flatter compared to hers

I took some pictures but it was really hard to get a good pic.

Also just now noticed that she is being alpha, she is going after all my other girls. Especially Toast who was probably the closest to alpha before this.


----------



## RattieLove* (May 1, 2013)

I've heard rare stories with this type of thing, but to be honest I don't think you should be too worried. A good sign is her nipples becoming a lot more noticeable. If you are really worried about it I think it would be best to separate her just for a bit to observe her behavior. If she starts showing lots of nesting behavior as well that's an indicator. Also you wouldn't want anyone to get hurt to separating her till your sure might be a good idea. I thought I'd just give the advice based off what I know. Best of luck!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## phatdaddy (Feb 3, 2013)

Doesnt look it to me


----------



## Ryu (Jan 14, 2013)

She may just be a little chubbier in that area. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Too soon to tell. Wait a few days and try to get a picture of her reaching for something, like holding a treat above the camera lens.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

She looks normal but wait another week to see how she looks then.

As for if it's possible to get a pregnant rat from petsmart, it's possible. Ours is pretty good about making sure they are all the same gender, especially since it's their store policy to only sell one gender at each store. It probably does happen, but it's probably not all that common.


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I'm really hoping it is just me being paranoid. Cause if she is I don't have an aquarium to put her in if she pops. 
Also I don't know a whole lot about raising babies either. I'll be sure to take more pictures in a week to see how her belly looks and I'll give you guys an update. Either way I'll know within a week or two whether she is pregnant or not.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Well good thing about this forum is we love babies so you'll get lots of support and information just ask! Also you can pick up a tank on Craigslist for fairly cheap.  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Petsmarts have a policy of sending boys to one store and girls to another, But I saw a very pregnant "boy" rat give birth to a very healthy litter of pups in the back room of my local Petsmart that only sells boy rats.

To make matters worse corp. policy made them send the pups that had already been played with by the staff back to the breeder.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I've been to an all female Petsmart where the store had a pregnant female who gave birth. They sold all the babies and handled them daily. I actually held a few of the babies and they were pretty tame considering it was a pet store.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I am sure it's possible my petsmart sells male and females but in seperate cages. I am sure it is possible something went wrong but you won't know probably for a little while.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Here in NJ where petsmarts are pretty close together, each store is single sex. In my county East Brunswick supposedly sells girls and woodbridge supposedly has only boys.


----------



## shizzoizzo7 (Apr 17, 2013)

Phantom said:


> I've been to an all female Petsmart where the store had a pregnant female who gave birth. They sold all the babies and handled them daily. I actually held a few of the babies and they were pretty tame considering it was a pet store.


I got my dumbo like that. A litter was born in store and handled daily then sold once old enough.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I love all my girls (May 6, 2013)

Phantom said:


> I've been to an all female Petsmart where the store had a pregnant female who gave birth. They sold all the babies and handled them daily. I actually held a few of the babies and they were pretty tame considering it was a pet store.


Its where we got our girls. We got first pick of them cuz they were just putting them out that day

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Famous Amos (May 23, 2013)

Why wait just palpate and check today. Takes the wondering out of the equation. You can feel bbs at 9 days along.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shizzoizzo7 (Apr 17, 2013)

I love all my girls said:


> Its where we got our girls. We got first pick of them cuz they were just putting them out that day
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Which state if you don't mind me asking?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ltukey (May 28, 2013)

it depends on how the rats were shipped. even if the store is single sex the truck they ship in may not be. also most hermaphrodites are sterile but ive heard tell of one who wasn't. my intersex rats were but I took no risks&paired them w/neuters.


----------



## I love all my girls (May 6, 2013)

shizzoizzo7 said:


> Which state if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm in Ontario Canada. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

